# Poor man enchiladas



## yBuzz (Mar 21, 2013)

20 corn tortillas 
Bag of cheese
1lb of hamburger meat
2 cans favorite brand chili (no beans)

Warm up tortillas in pan of oil to soften them up, set on paper towel, layering each one after the other until done with the tortillas.
Fry meat
Now roll one tortillas at a time in a dish pan 8x14 putting a little cheese and a little meat inside the tortilla, rolling them tightly until all are done.
Pour the chili on top of the enchiladas
Warm at 350 for about 30min.
Take out and spread more cheese on top of the chili back in over to melt cheese, let cool and eat.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

This poor man loves enchiladas. You forgot the savoia.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> This poor man loves enchiladas. You forgot the *savoia*.


"cebolla"


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Aint figured out why they're called poor mans.Gosh dang that sounds good!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

the other half make something close to these but she uses enchilada sauce, flour tort. and dices onion and bell pepper in with the meat while its cooking.


----------

